# Αυτοοργάνωση και εναλλακτικό εμπόριο



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Μου αρέσουν αυτά. Έχουν την αγνότητα, την αθωότητα και την αφέλεια της άμεσης δημοκρατίας.


Mod: από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ. (καλύτερα τώρα; :twit:)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πρωτοβουλίες, αλλά επικεντρώνονται στα παραδοσιακά/ τοπικά τρόφιμα. Υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο με μη-τρόφιμα; Σαπούνια, καθαριστικά, απορρυπαντικά, οδοντόκρεμες κλπ, όλα αυτά δηλαδή που παραφουσκώνουν το λογαριασμό του σουπερμάρκετ;



Όλες αυτές οι κινήσεις είναι ακόμη σε πρωτογενές στάδιο κι έχουν ακόμη πολύ δρόμο μπροστά τους. Αργότερα, ποιός ξέρει; Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, ή μάλλον, απ' όσο έχω ακούσει, σε κάποιες περιοχές συμμετέχουν και τοπικές βιοτεχνίες με προϊόντα πέραν των τροφίμων.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 11, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσουν αυτά. Έχουν την αγνότητα, την αθωότητα και την αφέλεια της άμεσης δημοκρατίας.


 
Πάντως αν για κάποιους είναι ρομαντισμός, για άλλους είναι καθαρά θέμα επιβίωσης...


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Αναφερόμουν στον οβολό και τις τοπικές εναλλακτικές μονάδες (ΤΕΜ). Αλλά για την επιβίωση συμφωνώ: έχω πει κι εγώ να ξαναβάλουμε τουλάχιστον ντοματιές στον κήπο μας, για την περίπτωση που γίνεται στάση πληρωμών.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2011)

Η ιδέα πάντως είναι καλή, μην ξεχνάμε βεβαίως ότι σε επαρχιακές πόλεις διάφορο συνεταιρισμοί έχουν τα δικά τους συνεταιριστικά σουπερμάρκετ για τα μέλη τους που λειτουργούν με σκοπό την αγορά προϊόντων σε τιμές χονδρικής για λογαριασμό των μελών τους, δηλαδή η ιδέα δεν είναι καινούργια για την Ελλάδα (κι έτσι ξεκίνησαν κάποιες αλυσίδες σουπερμάρκετ, που στο δρόμο έγιναν εμπορικές). Επιπλέον, πέρα από την οικολογική συνείδηση, το Fair Trade κλπ, το μεγαλύτερο κίνητρο είναι για όλους η τιμή του προϊόντος. 
Το αναφέρω εδώ για να υπάρχει: Κάποιοι γνωστοί μου στο Λονδίνο έχουν φτιάξει έναν μικρο κύκλο καταναλωτών και αγοράζουν τρόφιμα (όχι φρέσκα) και απορρυπαντικά από κάποιον χοντρέμπορο οικολογο- ηθικό κλπ και τα μοιράζονται μεταξύ τους. Οι τιμές είναι χαμηλότερες από τις "κανονικές" του σούπερ μάρκετ για συμβατικά τροφιμα, αλλά βέβαια οι ελάχιστες ποσότητες είναι μεγάλες και γι'αυτό χρειάζεται να είναι πεντέξι οικογένειες μαζί. Δυστυχώς, εγώ δεν συμμετέχω για διάφορους λόγους, αν και κατά καιρούς έχω αγοράσει κάποια πράγματα. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται για επιχείρηση αλλά για μια παρέα πεντέξι οικογενειών που μοιράζονται τη δουλειά (παραγγελία, παραλαβή, διανομή).


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 11, 2011)

Νίκελ, με όλο το σεβασμό, κοιτάμε τις ντομάτες αλλά χάνουμε τον οπωρώνα. 

SBE, και εδώ γίνονται αντίστοιχες κινήσεις, κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησαν κι οι Ομοτράπεζοι απ' ότι ξέρω. Σε πρωτογενές επίπεδο, η κατανάλωση στοχεύει στο να κινηθούν και να προωθηθούν τα προϊόντα, έστω και σε τοπικό επίπεδο. Σε δευτερογενές επίπεδο όμως, η φιλοσοφία πολλών τέτοιων κινήσεων στοχεύει στην ενεργοποίηση των τοπικών παραγωγικών δυνάμεων και στη συνέχεια, την ένταξη τους σε ένα ευρύτερο παραγωγικό (και καταναλωτικό φυσικά) δίκτυο. Αντίστοιχες κινήσεις υπάρχουν στο εξωτερικό (Ευρώπη και Αμερική) πολύ πιο οργανωμένες απ' ότι στην Ελλάδα. 

Επί της ουσίας, το όλο θέμα δεν είναι μόνο να αγοράζουμε πιο φθηνά ή πιο καθαρά προϊόντα, αλλά μία αυτοοργάνωση σε επίπεδο βάσης, με ευρύτερους στόχους, και κάπου εδώ καλό θα ήταν να ανοιχτεί νέο νήμα (όπως λένε και τα αχνά γράμματα της αρχικής ανάρτησης)...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2011)

Παιδιά, άνοιξα καινούριο νήμα, επειδή θα ήθελα αν κάποιος θελήσει πληροφορίες για δράσεις όπως αυτές του Σπόρου ή του Fair Trade να μπορεί να βρει εύκολα τις πληροφορίες, και να μην αναγκάζεται να διαβάσει και τη σχετική συζήτηση. Ελπίζω να μην έχετε αντίρρηση. Αν θέλετε να αλλάξουμε και τον τίτλο, μου λέτε.

Σχετικά με το θέμα: Νομίζω ότι είναι καλές όλες οι κινήσεις εξαφάνισης του μεσάζοντα στο εμπόριο. Πρώτον, επειδή οι μεσάζοντες ανεβάζουν τις τιμές των προϊόντων, χωρίς να προσφέρουν κάποια ιδιαίτερα σημαντική υπηρεσία. Δεύτερον, επειδή έτσι ωφελούνται οικονομικά οι παραγωγοί. Τρίτον, επειδή όταν καταφεύγουμε σε προϊόντα τοπικής παραγωγής, ωφελούμε ιδιαίτερα το περιβάλλον, διότι οι μετακινήσεις των προϊόντων σημαίνουν κατανάλωση καυσίμου και μόλυνση, αλλά και ευνοούμε την τοπική οικονομία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Νίκελ, με όλο το σεβασμό, κοιτάμε τις ντομάτες αλλά χάνουμε τον οπωρώνα.


Ωραίο τρόπο διαλέξατε ν' αρχίσει το νήμα. Κι εγώ λέω ότι κοιτάτε τον οβολό και ξεχνάτε τον Οβολώνα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Πρώτον, οι μεσάζοντες ανεβάζουν τις τιμές των προϊόντων.


Γκουχ γκουχ, τότε γιατί στη λαϊκή βρίσκω (μιλάω τώρα για παραγωγούς, όχι για εμπόρους λαϊκής) ακριβότερες τιμές απ' ό,τι στο σούπερ;


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2011)

Γιατί το σούπερ μάρκετ καπαρώνει όλη την παραγωγή από την αρχή της χρονιάς.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2011)

Εγώ πήγα να του γράψω ότι στη λαϊκή έχει και χοντρέμπορους, αλλά μετά είδα ότι το έχει γράψει εκείνος :) Νομίζω πάντως ότι στις λαϊκές φροντίζουν να πουλάνε όλοι λίγο πολύ στις ίδιες τιμές (μετά βέβαια παραπονιούνται που πάει ο καταναλωτής στο σουπερμάρκετ, αλλά τέλος πάντων...)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

Ρώτησα:


Zazula said:


> Γκουχ γκουχ, τότε γιατί στη λαϊκή βρίσκω (μιλάω τώρα για παραγωγούς, όχι για εμπόρους λαϊκής) ακριβότερες τιμές απ' ό,τι στο σούπερ;


Μου απαντήσατε:


SBE said:


> Γιατί το σούπερ μάρκετ καπαρώνει όλη την παραγωγή από την αρχή της χρονιάς.


...που σημαίνει ότι η ύπαρξη μεσαζόντων δεν αποτελεί νομοτελειακό παράγοντα για την αύξηση των τιμών (όπως άφηνε να διαφανεί η αρχική τοποθέτηση της Παλάβρας), και:


Palavra said:


> Νομίζω πάντως ότι στις λαϊκές φροντίζουν να πουλάνε όλοι λίγο πολύ στις ίδιες τιμές.


...που σημαίνει ότι η απουσία μεσαζόντων δεν συνεπάγεται το ότι δεν θα δημιουργηθούν στρεβλές καταστάσεις χωρίς ανταγωνισμό στην αγορά, δηλαδή καρτελικές πρακτικές σε βάρος των καταναλωτών.

Θ' αρχίσω να πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι ον κατεξοχήν άπληστο και μη αλληλέγγυο, κι ότι το μόνο που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι η μεγιστοποίηση του στενά προσωπικού του κέρδους — κι η πλάκα είναι ότι μια τέτοια σκέψη αναφύεται σ' ένα νήμα που λογικά θα άφηνε να διαφανεί το ακριβώς αντίθετο...


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 11, 2011)

Δεν ισχυρίζεται κανείς ότι οι παραγωγοί είναι κατά βάση καλοί άνθρωποι, ούτε ότι διακατέχονται από αγνά αισθήματα απέναντι στους καταναλωτές (όχι όλοι τουλάχιστον, δεν τσουβαλιάζω κανέναν). Αυτό όμως που μπορεί κάποιος να πει είναι τ' ότι η οριζοντιοποίηση των εμπορικών σχέσεων τους καθιστά πιο ελέγξιμους σε σχέση με το σύστημα μεσαζόντων. 

Χώρια που σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, τόσο η ποικιλία όσο και η ποιότητα των προϊόντων στη λαική είναι συνήθως ανώτερη σε σχέση με οτιδήποτε βρίσκεις σε ράφια ή καλάθια σουπερμάρκετ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2011)

Επίσης, το σούπερμάρκετ εχει τη δυνατότητα να πουλαέι κάποια προιόντα με ζημία, παρόλο που η πρακτική αυτή απαγρέυεται στις πιο πολλές χώρες (δεν ξέρω αν απαγορέυεται στην Ελάδα). 

Όμως,η εκμετάλλευση του παραγωγου από τα σουπερμάρκετ είναι γνωστο προβλημα και υπαρχουν ολόκληρα βιβλία γιάυτό. Συνοπτικά:
Ο παραγωγός συμφωνεί με το σουπερμάρκετ να του παρέχει Χ ποσότητες προιόντων, με ορισμε΄νες πορδιαγραφές. 
Το σουπερμάρκετ πληρώνει μια προκαταβολή και μετά εξοφλεί ό,τι έχει αγοράσει. 
Στο σούπερμάρκετ γινεται δειγματοληπτικός έλεγχος, κι αν το προιόν σε ένα καφάσι δεν τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές, ακυρώνεται όλη η παραγγελία της ημέρας και καταστρέφεται (δεν επιστρέφεται στον παραγωγό, δεν πωλείται φτηνότερα, δεν μοιράζεται σε ιδρύματα κλπ). Ο παραγωγός δεν πληρώνεται. 
Προδιαγραφές: ομοιόμορφη εμφάνιση, ομοιόμορφη ωρίμανση κλπ. Ένα παραγινωμένο ή μικρό ροδάκινο σε ένα καφάσι αρκεί για να πεταχτεί όλη η παραγγελία. 
Αποτέλεσμα: υπερβολική χρήση φυτοφαρμάκων από τους παραγωγούς για να επιτευχθεί η παραγωγή για τα καλλιστέια. Στροφή σε ποικιλίες που αντέχουν μέρες στο ράφι, που βγάζουν φρούτα φασον κλπ. 
Επιπλεόν ο παραγωγός εχει να ανταγωνιστέι τις εισαγωγές από το Ισραήλ (που είναι η κοντυνότερη χώρα εντατικής παραγωγής χορταρικών στην Ευρώπη), την Ολλανδία (θερμοκήπια και υδατοκαλλιέργειες σε τεχνητό περιβάλλον με λάμπες,όχιμε ήλιο) την Ισπανία (μεγάλοτσιφλικάδες παραγωγοί και μεγαλοσυνεταιρισμοί) και την Κένυα (υπερεντατική καλλιέργεια που αφήνει κυριολεκτικά καμένη γή μετά απο μια δεκαετία). Δηλαδή το φαγητό μας εκτός των άλλων έχει επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον (αερομεταφορά). 
Στο ΗΒ οι κύριες εισαγωγές οπωροκηπευτικών στα σουπερμάρκετ είναι από Ισραήλ, Κένυα και Ολλανδία με ολίγη Ισπανία. Τα σουπερμάρκετ το ντύνουνε όλο ως εξής:
_Τα πορτοκάλια μας ενισχύουν τους παραγωγούς της Ν. Αφρικής_ (αναπτυσσόμενη χώρα, δοξάστε μας). 
Στην Ελλάδα κύριος εκφραστης αυτής της μεθοδου είναι το Καρφούρ. 

Α, κι ένα παράδειγμα από ΗΒ παλι (εκεί μένω, για εκεί ξέρω): Η κεντρική λαχαναγορά μετακομισε σε παραποτάμια περιοχή του Λονδίνου αρχες δεκαετίας του '70, τότε που τα σουπερμάρκετ άρχισαν να πληθαίνουν ακι όλα αγόραζαν από τη λαχαναγορά. Σήμερα συζητάνε να φύγουν κι παό εκει γιατί πλεόν έχυν μείνει λίγοι, εξειδικευμένοι χοντρέμποροι, οι οποίοι προμηθεύουν κυρίως τον χώρο της εστίασης κα τα μικρά παντοπωλεία που έχουνμείνει στις γειτονιές. σε τέτοια μικρά παντοπωλεία βρίσκεις πορτοκάλια ελληνικά, ντομάτες γινωμένες στον ήλιο κι όχι στη λάμπα κλπκλπ. Αν μπορούσα θα ψώνιζα μόνο σε τέτοια μέρη. 
Όσο για τις φάρμες που είχε κάποτε η κοιλάδα του Τάμεση, όσες επέζησαν το έριξαν στη βιολογική παραγωγή μικρης κλιμακας κυρίως και διοχετέυον τα προιόντα τους στην αγορά οχι μέσω των σουπερμάρκετ (που πουλανε βιολογικά εισαγόμενα απο τη Γερμανία και την Ολλανδία) αλλά με εναλλακτικά συστηματα πωλήσεων, σε λαικές κλπ. 

Τα αντιστοιχα συμβαινουν στην κτηνοτροφία.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2011)

Βρε παιδιά, και στα δυο μηνύματα είχα τη φατσούλα με τη γλώσσα έξω... :)

Πάντως καλώς διατυπώθηκαν με την ευκαιρία τα παραπάνω από Cadmian & SBE.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 11, 2011)

SBE said:


> Επιπλεόν ο παραγωγός εχει να ανταγωνιστέι τις εισαγωγές από το Ισραήλ (που είναι η κοντυνότερη χώρα εντατικής παραγωγής χορταρικών στην Ευρώπη), την Ολλανδία (θερμοκήπια και υδατοκαλλιέργειες σε τεχνητό περιβάλλον με λάμπες,όχιμε ήλιο) την Ισπανία (μεγάλοτσιφλικάδες παραγωγοί και μεγαλοσυνεταιρισμοί) και την Κένυα (υπερεντατική καλλιέργεια που αφήνει κυριολεκτικά καμένη γή μετά απο μια δεκαετία). Δηλαδή το φαγητό μας εκτός των άλλων έχει επιβαρύνει το περιβάλλον (αερομεταφορά).


Επειδή ακριβώς αυτό ισχύει, νομίζω ότι είναι καλή πρακτική να προτιμάμε προϊόντα που προέρχονται από όσο πιο κοντά μας γίνεται, ώστε να ενισχύεται η τοπική παραγωγή, και να φροντίζουμε να μαθαίνουμε αν αυτός που μας τα προμηθεύει είναι παραγωγός ή όχι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2011)

Μέχρι να γραψω το προηγούμενο κατεβατο η κουβέντα προχώρησε. 
Για το ζητημα αν ο ανθρωπος ειναι αλληλέγγυο όν, η ερώτηση έιναι ρητορική νομίζω . 
Τα σούπερμάρκετ δεν είναι άνθρωποι, είναι επιχειρήσεις. Επιχειρήσεις υπόλογες στους μετόχους τους. Οι οποίοι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το πως επιτυγχάνονται τα κέρδη, αρκέι οι μετοχές τους να πηγαίνουν καλά. Γιατί οι μέτοχοι δεν έχουν άμεση επαφή με τον πελάτη, με τον προμηθευτή κλπ. 
Ειδικά ο χώρος των σουπερμάρκετ έχει πολλές αντιφάσεις. Αν πάρουμε το παράδειγμα του WalMαrt στις ΗΠΑ, η νοοτροπία της επιχέιρησης είναι ξεζούμισμα του προμηθευτή, καταπάτηση της εργασιακής νομοθεσίας, πόλεμος στους αντιπάλους, όπου ανοίγουν μαραζώνει η τοπική αγορά, αλλά η επιχέιρηση επιτελεί θεάρεστο έργο (όπως δήλωνε ο ιδρυτής), πουλάει φτηνά κι έτσι βοηθάει τον φτωχό.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 11, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Γκουχ γκουχ, τότε γιατί στη λαϊκή βρίσκω (μιλάω τώρα για παραγωγούς, όχι για εμπόρους λαϊκής) ακριβότερες τιμές απ' ό,τι στο σούπερ;



Ίσως γιατί πας νωρίς. Μετά τη μία περίπου, οι τιμές πέφτουν πολύ.

Να συμπληρώσω επί του θέματος, ότι ο σκοπός κινήσεων σαν τον Σκόρο, είναι και η αλλαγή της νοοτροπίας μας ως καταναλωτών: Δεν αγοράζω-δεν πουλάω-ανταλλάσσω.
Τι είναι ο Σκόρος;


----------

